# Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?



## santos222 (16. November 2018)

*Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

Ich suche einen neuen Gaming-Monitor mit folgenden Eckdaten: 27 Zoll, WQHD und mind. 144 Hz. Nun interessiere ich mich für G-Sync, da ich mir eine Geforce RTX 2070 in meinen neuen PC einbaue. Habe jedoch festgestellt, dass Monitore mit meinen Eckdaten plus G-Sync UND IPS-Panel zu teuer sind (ab 700 € aufwärts). Jedoch habe ich ein Budget von max. 600 € zur Verfügung - und das ist schon die Schmerzgrenze. Hier ergeben sich für mich einige Fragen:

1.) Ist G-Sync diesen enormen Aufpreis wert oder ist es eher eine "Spielerei", also die Sahne auf der Kirsche? Ich habe gelesen, dass man bei einer Wiederholungsrate von 144 ohnehin kaum Tearing wahrnimmt, also nur die absoluten Enthusiasten etwas von G-Sync (oder eben FreeSync) merken. Ist dem zuzustimmen?

2.) Was empfindet ihr als wichtiger, wenn nur eins von beiden ins Budget passt: Ein IPS-Panel oder G-Sync? Zwar wird zum Gaming ja immer IPS empfohlen, jedoch heißt es ja, dass die TN-Panel ziemlich aufgeholt haben und mittlerweile durchaus adäquat sind.

3.) Ganz konkret: Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem Acer XF270HUA (IPS-Panel) für 429 € und dem Asus ROG Swift PG278QR (TN-Panel, aber MIT G-Sync und sogar 165 Hz) für 579 €. Für welchen würdet ihr euch entscheiden, und warum?

Würde mich über eure Einschätzungen zu den einzelnen Punkten sehr freuen. Gerne auch in der Reihenfolge. Danke!


----------



## moonshot (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

Mich macht tearing auch mit 144 Hz wahnsinnig. Andere interessiert das mit 60 Hz nicht die Bohne. Das ist sehr subjektiv.
Wenn der Blickwinkel egal ist, also nur Du davor sitzt sind echte 8 bit TN Panele auch ganz brauchbar. 6 bit +FRC sieht schlechter aus.
Wenn du dich mit einer Vega anfreundest kannst du beides haben, oder willst du unbedingt mighty RTX mit 40 FPS?


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*



santos222 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man bei einer Wiederholungsrate von 144 ohnehin kaum Tearing wahrnimmt, ...


Das stimmt, ohne Sync gilt: Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing aber bei 144Hz sind die Bildrisse trotzdem noch da nur kleiner weil kürzer sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IPS liefert schon ein deutlich schöneres Bild als TN wobei VA bei dunklen Inhalten den besten Bildeindruck hat. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

Ich würde mich aus den von dir in 2.) genannten Gründen (TN hat aufgeholt und so) für den Asus entscheiden. Zudem ist die Garantie länger als beim Acer.

Soweit ich weiß, hast du beim TN Panel auch weniger "Lotterie"....schon allein aus dem Grund fällt für mich IPS eig immer raus.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

Wenn die Grafikkarte genügend FPS schafft, braucht man kein G-Sync etc. aber wenn du eine hohe Auflösung wie WQHD mit 144HZ der Grafikkarte abforderst, wirst du auf jeden Fall Tearing  bekommen.
Ich z.B. finde 144hz zwar schön aber finde den Mehraufwand nicht gerechtfertigt. So enerom viel Leistung mehr für das gleiche Bild , nur bisschen mehr smoothig 
Ich würde G-Sync die Priorität geben.
Wenn ich mir einen neuen Monitor hole wird es ein 4K 60Hz G-Sync IPS Monitor


----------



## Yoshi-M (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

Wenn du die RTX 2070 noch nicht hast, wäre die Vega64 eine Überlegung wert:

Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 ab €'*'487,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Und dazu den 27" WQHD IPS 144Hz Freesync Monitor:

Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €'*'422 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Somit bräuchtest du dich nicht entscheiden zwischen Sync und IPS sondern hast beides und sparst noch etwas Geld.


----------



## Kyus (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein. Ich könnte nicht mehr zurück auf 60Hz gehen. Das stört mich beim Zweitmonitor schon unheimlich. 4K mit 144Hz wird für mich der nächste Schritt, sofern die Hardware das auch leisten kann. Also nicht in naher Zukunft. Bis dahin sollten die Preise auch halbwegs vernünftig sein, von der Auswahl ganz zu schweigen. 

Ich würde eher den Asus empfehlen, sofern du mit dem körnigen Glitzer-Coating leben kannst. BLB und IPS-Glow rauben mir jeglichen Spass mit IPS. Die Farben leuchten halt etwas mehr und die Blickwinkelstabilität ist besser. Die Schwarzwerte haben mich im Vergleich zu TN jedoch nicht sonderlich beeindruckt. Auf G-Sync/FreeSync möchte ich heutzutage nicht mehr verzichten, weil mir Tearing sofort auffällt und das Bild mit Sync "ruhiger/glatter" wirkt. Da sieht aber natürlich jeder anders. Viel Spass beim Kopfzerbrechen!


----------



## Gavin80 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor - was hat Priorität: IPS-Panel oder G-Sync?*

ich stehe aktuell vor dem selben Problem. Nutze aktuell einen 27 Zoll LG 27MP37VQ-B.AEU (IPS) und einen 24 Zoll Acer S242HLDBID (TN Panel).  Den soll mein Papa aber bekommen, ich möchte den 27 Zoll von LG als Zweitmonitor nutzen und mir einen schicken 27 Zöller als Hauptmonitor gönnen. Platzmäßig geht da leider nicht mehr. Suche mich auch schon dumm und dusselig wegen einem ordentlichen Monitor. Das Display vom Acer ist für reine Office-Anwendungen okay, aber sonst eher blass. Das Panel vom LG schon farbintensiver, wie ich finde, einfach satter und darum suche ich eigentlich exakt wie der Threadersteller einen IPS-Monitor. Ich hoffe, das ist in Ordnung,w enn ich mich hier "einklinken" kann.  Ich habe als Monitor den AOC AGON AG271QG G-Sync für mich ausgemacht bzw. den Asus ROG PG279Q . Aber so richtig entscheiden kann ich mich da aufgrund eigenem Hintergrundwissen und den Bewertungen bei Händlern oder Kommentaren in Foren nicht entscheiden.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen: Ich hab bisher nie Tearing gehabt, oder wenn,. dann nicht bemerkt. 
Zumindest nicht so, wie der User hier in dem Video: 
YouTube

Wohl einfach, weil ich das gar nicht kannte/kenne und daher auch nicht drauf geachtet habe. Aber jetzt bei Battlefield V ist auch kein Tearing zu bemerken. Ab nächster Woche läuft hoffentlich eine RTX2070 in meinem Rechner (AMD Ryzen 2700X, 32GB DDR4 Ram) und da möchte ich dann eben auch einen Monitor, wo die Karte was mit anfangen kann. Sprich einfach mehr Hertz 

Stellt sich mir die Frage: braucht es G-Sync? Mir fällt's halt echt nicht auf bisher. jedenfalls nicht bei 60FPS oder mehr bei den Shootern, die ich spiele. (Battlefield-Reihe, Star Wars Battlefront)


----------

